# Saw This Sitting In A Driveway Today



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Not sure what kind of a truck it is. But I saw it and, beings its looks pretty old I figured I'd snap a pic. Its got a plow mount and lights on the front. Can't really see them to well from the pic but here it is.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

looks liek an old jeep.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Yup Jeep (Commanchee) Spelling may be incorrect but it sounds like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I knew someone who had this sitting behind there house in the woods and the thing had a tree growing out of the engine compartment. he ended up scraping the entire thing during the summer when scrap prices were high.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

thats very cool


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

Not a bad looking truck!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I actually came across it when I was scoping out some target areas on advertising for the summer lol That thing has a huge rotator on top too


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicThey were built by American Motors Corp. bought out by Chrysler. If I recall correctly there were some models of them that had parts like trannys and differentials from the "big three " in them. We gotta get a "Jeep Head" in here to comment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, maybe someone will chime in. I would have gotten some more pictures but I figured it would be a little wierd to go into these peoples drive and start taking pictures of their truck lol


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

It is a Jeep! J-10 pickup with a different body put on it.. My father use to drive one back in the 70's..


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

It is a Jeep J-truck, produced from 1963 until 1987. With out seeing the front I can't be for sure but it looks like it probably is a 1/2 ton J-10 produced after 1974. The FSJ's (Full Size Jeep), were made as 1/2 (J-10), 3/4 (J-20) , and 1 tons (J-30).


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

brunosplace;743563 said:


> It is a Jeep J-truck, produced from 1963 until 1987. With out seeing the front I can't be for sure but it looks like it probably is a 1/2 ton J-10 produced after 1974. The FSJ's (Full Size Jeep), were made as 1/2 (J-10), 3/4 (J-20) , and 1 tons (J-30).


 5 lug rear axle... J10


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

Wicked500R;743581 said:


> 5 lug rear axle... J10


I agree on the half ton, just not sure of the year


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Leave them an estimate for the lawn maintenance...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I may lol. Never know he may have bought the truck to fix up or something. I plan to hit that housing area with fliers so we'll see.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

All I know is that a lot of hoa, and commercial lawn services are taking bids all over the place over here...gonna try and get me some.lol

anyways. thats a nice lookin jeep


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I am trying to get ahold of two appartment complexes here in town. The owner of the funeral home I used to work at is the president of the board that maintains the places. I sent a letter to her and plan to call soon


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Do it up..and good luck.

I really don't think the economy is gonna effect the maintenance side of lawn services that much.

Anyways we better keep these conversations on LS before we get repremanded....
:crying:
Like I said...ain't that a nice lookin jeep...lol


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*jeep*

I posted a picture of our back up plow in vehicle with character , it's a late '60 s jeep j-3000 has gm turbo 350 tranny with a amc 327 from the factory. Great 4x4. It has the same cab as the yellow one in the photo.


----------



## JeepsNmaine (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry, I don't mean to bump this post, but I saw this and had to add my 2 cents.

The truck pictured is a early 70's J3000. It's hard to tell, even if we could see the front ('72 and later they had a wide grill), but probably a '71 or 72. AFAIK in '73 they went to 6 lugs on half-tons and up to '72 they might have used 5 lugs even on some 3/4 tons. And, BTW, these were trademarked as "Gladiator" and the Rambler 327 V8 was the "Vigilante". In '71 and '72 they had an optional Buick 350 V8. I don't know what year the gov required side markers lamps, but that would give a clue too.

The first vehicle I ever owned was a '66 J3000 with a GVWR of 6000 Lbs, 327 Vigilante engine, 3-on-the-tree and a two speed Spicer 20 transfer case. (I was a poor kid and I made my own real working snow plow and mounted it on my truck. I was a pretty good welder and I made the plow out of 14 gauge sheet steel. It had power lift and manual angle.)
I've owned several of these trucks over the years. And I still own two of them, an '86 (with a Fisher) and a '74. Both run very well.

my 2¢


----------



## Freebird (Mar 1, 2010)

JeepsNmaine;1229190 said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to bump this post, but I saw this and had to add my 2 cents.
> 
> The truck pictured is a early 70's J3000. It's hard to tell, even if we could see the front ('72 and later they had a wide grill), but probably a '71 or 72. AFAIK in '73 they went to 6 lugs on half-tons and up to '72 they might have used 5 lugs even on some 3/4 tons. And, BTW, these were trademarked as "Gladiator" and the Rambler 327 V8 was the "Vigilante". In '71 and '72 they had an optional Buick 350 V8. I don't know what year the gov required side markers lamps, but that would give a clue too.
> 
> ...


from now on I will call you whenever I spot a jeep I can't identify


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I used to have a 1967 gladiator with the 327/auto and a meyers plow. It used to be a state truck and the body was wicked solid. I put chains on all 4 wheels, damn thing was a plowing fool. I know a fella here in town who has a 73 J-3000 with the 360/auto. The truck is all original and only has 34k on the clock, this thing is like new. His father originally bought the truck new and installed a Fisher plow, then he put double acting rams on it. This truck is unstoppable in the snow. I have even seen him bulldoze dirt in the summer with once. He ended up shearing off a front axle and blowing a hub. For some reason the truck has oddball size axles in the front of it as he had a lot of trouble finding an axle that would fit it. This truck also has 5 lug wheels if memory serves me.


----------



## JeepsNmaine (Feb 5, 2011)

Formerly known as Kaiser Jeep, in 1973 they became AMC Jeep and that's the year they began using the new AMC V8s and making serious design improvements. In 1974 all full size Jeep trucks were designated as either J10 (half-ton) or J20 (three-quarter-ton).

As far as the axels go, I believe all the J trucks used a dana/spicer 44 axel in front (they used closed-knuckle axels up to '72), but the rear is a different story. My '66 had a Spicer 53, a 3 piece axel with keyed tapered shafts where the rear brake drums attached. Really poor design, IMHO.

Another 2¢


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

That jeep was on Craigslist! HAHA thats hilarious. But if I remember correctly it had a meyers pump I think. Its out here on the west side of Wichita. I drove by it everyday to work


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Yep, It's a "J" series jeep.
My father worked as a mechanic for AMC/Jeep for 25 years.
We owned several AMC cars and trucks.
One of our J10's had a 360 engine with a three speed manual trans.
That truck would go though anything.
The big problem with them is the factory fender flares all rotted away.
It is hard to find one that isn't all rusted out.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

78 j10 360 4 speed towing to virginia beach for a friend


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

a guy here in town still has one and plows with it every snow. i've never been in it. he says its a beast and i think it is full time 4wheel drive. his is dark blue.


----------



## JeepsNmaine (Feb 5, 2011)

Full-time four wheel drive was available for the J trucks from mid 1973 to 1979. It was the original "Quadratrac", a Borg-Warner transfer case, model number 1339. Extremely heavy duty, it was originally designed for military applications. Though I've never weighed one, I would guess the transfer case weighs, even though it has an aluminum case, probably well over a hundred pounds.

A few places sell replacement body parts. BJ's Offroad is one of the best sources on the web, though shipping is expensive.

There's also an organization called the International Full Size Jeep Association with more nuts like me.


----------

